# Bach Concerto



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

I have some free time so I am learning Bach's English concerto.

Can you help me improve my technique?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

you created a very similar thread half an year ago:
https://www.talkclassical.com/66334-help-me-my-left.html?highlight=#post1849674


----------



## Flute of Wine (Oct 25, 2016)

hammeredklavier said:


> you created a very similar thread half an year ago:
> https://www.talkclassical.com/66334-help-me-my-left.html?highlight=#post1849674


I have only just started practising again! (I don't play that often because I don't have the time)!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Take. It. Slower.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Suggestion? Grow a third hand ... or maybe even a fourth. Things should go easier then.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Just make yourself comfortable, and then listen, that is all. This is what music does, it is simple when you want it simple, mysterious when you want mysteries.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Flute of Wine said:


> I have some free time so I am learning Bach's English concerto.
> 
> Can you help me improve my technique?


Here's what you do.

Marry a spouse who will record your performances, substitute yours with the performances of great pianists, and then release them as your performances.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

vtpoet said:


> Here's what you do.
> 
> Marry a spouse who will record your performances, substitute yours with the performances of great pianists, and then release them as your performances.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Then we all shall re-joyce.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Take. It. Slower.


I agree. You really need to savor and give every single note the love its due. Think of every note as its own tiny little universe you need to express. It's too rushed and doesn't give the listener any time to enjoy the complex harmonies and structure. This is the critical philosophy my teacher stresses all the time in playing the Cello Suites.

There's an analogy I think about to myself: are you familiar with those guitar video games where you have to hit the notes at the right time as they're flying at you on the screen? If you read off the sheet music with that kind of mindset as you're playing instead of in a thoughtful, reflective way it's going to be devoid of feel and expression.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Flute of Wine said:


> I have only just started practising again! (I don't play that often because I don't have the time)!


Sorry, the issues I pointed out back then - you still seem to have them. 
Watch professional performers (such as Gould) play, you'll see there aren't any unnecessary up-and-down wrist movements.



hammeredklavier said:


> It looks too stiff to me, I think you need to practice Hanon with bent fingers. The other thing is, you're moving your whole arm up and down each time you play those staccato notes in the left hand. I think you need to get into the habit of playing from the finger (for separate individual single notes), and playing from the wrist (for chords or octaves). Seriously, you wouldn't want to move your arm up and down every time you play each of these staccato notes in tempo, right? That would be way too clumsy
> View attachment 137224


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

vtpoet said:


> Here's what you do.
> 
> Marry a spouse who will record your performances, substitute yours with the performances of great pianists, and then release them as your performances.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Well, for one thing, a divorce settlement might get a bit hairy, what with those "tapes" in your closet. Blackmail, plagiarism ... who knows what she could hold over you.

Maybe just stay single and practice more.


----------

